# Schwimmender Sbirolino



## Rosi (29. September 2012)

In welcher Tiefe schwimmt eigentlich ein schwimmender Sbirolino, wenn man nicht daran zieht? Ich habe welche in 20g von Sänger, die sind durchsichtig. 
Er scheint keine Grundberührung zu haben. 

Ich meine nicht die milchigen Sbirolinos, die bleiben immer an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*

Kann mir kaum Vorstellen das sowas irgendwo von alleine im Mittelwasser stehenbleibt.

Wenn der tatsächlich so leicht ist, das er sinkt (bei einem schwimmenden Spiro?), dann denke ich würde man auch bei Ententeich eine Grundberührung nicht merken. Ausnahme wenn man den in ein Hinderniss parkt.


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. September 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*

Hi,

Intermediate oder auch als schwebend verkauft sinken langsam aber natürlich auch bis zum Grund wenn man ihn lange genug sinken lässt.


----------



## Pascalh (30. September 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*

Die "SCHWIMMENDEN" sbiros die ich gekauft habe bleiben an der Oberfläche. Daher auch der Name dachte ich?


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. September 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*



Pascalh schrieb:


> Die "SCHWIMMENDEN" sbiros die ich gekauft habe bleiben an der Oberfläche. Daher auch der Name dachte ich?


Hi,

jo klar schwimmende schwimmen natürlich sie meint die durchsichtigen langsam sinkenden(Intermediate).


----------



## Rosi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Intermediate oder auch als schwebend verkauft sinken langsam aber natürlich auch bis zum Grund wenn man ihn lange genug sinken lässt.



Schwimmend
Schwebend
Sinkend

Ja, ich meine schwebend, oder Intermediate. Die Sinker haben eine Beschwerung. Ich habe doch mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, daß die Schwebenden in einer bestimmten Tiefe schweben, also nicht bis zum Grund sinken. Sonst wären es doch Sinker? Oder ist damit gemeint, daß die Dinger nicht so schnell sinken und wenn sie bewegt werden, dann immer über Grund bleiben? Denn klar ist auch, daß sie im schnellen Zug oben schwimmen und weiter unten, wenn sie langsam gezogen werden. 

Also es hätte ja sein können, daß die 20g Intermediate immer in 2m Tiefe schwimmen, wenn man sie mit 5kmh zieht. Gibt es solche genauen Angaben?


----------



## Seeringler (30. September 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*

Nein, solche Angaben gibt es nicht. Der entstehende Auftrieb beim Schleppen ist vor allem von der Geschwindigkeit, aber auch von der verwendeten Schnurstärke und dem Köder abhängig. 
Auch schwebende sinken immer weiter, nur halt sehr langsam.

Generell bleiben Bombarden sehr lange in der Wassertiefe auf die sie gesunken sind. Sie entwickeln nur minimalen Auftrieb.


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*



Rosi schrieb:


> Schwimmend
> Schwebend
> Sinkend
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rosi, hier mal meine erfahrungen... Schwimmend - ist klar!sinkend - ebenfalls verständlich!Halbsinkend, bzw intermediate sind sinkende sbirolinos, welche unterschiedlich austariert sind, so dass sie bei einer gewissen einholgeschwindigkeit immer in einer gewissen tiefe laufen!!! speziell fürs Teichfischen bzw forellenangeln gibt es sbiros, für verschiedene wassertiefen, ist bei denen draufgedruckt!!! diese sind aber i. d. Regel farbig, also weder transparent oder so... diese werden dann als &quot;schwebende&quot; bezeichnet, da wenn man schleppt immer eine bestimmte tiefe durchforstet wird, und wenn man oberfläche und grund mal als querschnitt nimmt, der sbiro quasi &quot;schwebt&quot; (beim schleppen). kein oder kaum ein sbiro wird exakt bei einer gewissen tiefe stopp machen, ohne bewegt zu werden, das spielen zu viele faktoren ne rolle!!! wasserdruck, salzgehalt, vorfachmaterial etc...Gruß Vossi
korrektur!!! meine, es gibt auch klare sbiros, welche mit einem verschiebbaren gewicht und luftkammer variabel sind...


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> Halbsinkend, bzw intermediate sind sinkende sbirolinos, welche unterschiedlich austariert sind, so dass sie bei einer gewissen einholgeschwindigkeit immer in einer gewissen tiefe laufen!!! speziell fürs Teichfischen bzw forellenangeln gibt es sbiros, für verschiedene wassertiefen, ist bei denen draufgedruckt!!!


 
Hi, Danke, so hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung. Auf diesen Sbirolinos stand drauf in welcher Tiefe sie etwa laufen. Sie waren leichter und für den Forellenteich. Auf den durchsichtigen Intermediaten steht nur das Gewicht drauf. 

Wie könnte man denn die Lauftiefe ausmessen?


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*



Rosi schrieb:


> Wie könnte man denn die Lauftiefe ausmessen?


Hi,

also ich würde das bei wenig Welle und klarem Wasser direkt in der Praxis am Strand testen am besten natürlich zu 2. einer wirft der andere guckt.Ist man alleine merkt und sieht man es ja je nach Entfernung ungefähr wie tief er läuft oder von wo er hochkommt.Bei mir läuft der Intermediate nicht tief da ich eher schnell einhole und nur kurze Stops mache.Könnte auch mit einem schwimmenden  Sbiro fischen würde bei mir an der Köderpräsentation nicht allzu viel ausmachen und ich fange mit beiden gleich gut.Nur mag ich die Bugwelle nicht vom schwimmenden und bei viel Wind und Welle bzw. allgemein lässt sich ein Sbiro der etwas unter Wasser läuft besser führen finde ich.Der wird weniger beeinflusst und je nach Strömung und Strömungrichtung hat man auch schon Druck auf der Rute und der Kontakt ist irgendwie direkter so zumindest meine Erfahrung zwischen schwimmenden und langsam sinkenden.


----------



## Seeringler (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*

1. Es gibt keine schwebenden Bombarden
2. Es gibt keine Bombarden, die in bestimmten Tiefen laufen

Die aufgedruckten Lauftiefen sind nur Marketing.

Die Italiener sind da präziser in ihrer Bezeichnung (in Deutschland gabs das auch mal) und geben zum Gewicht auch das Gewicht unter Wasser an (G1, G2,...G10).
So weiß man, ob man eine leicht sinkende,..., schnell sinkende Bombarde fischt.

Was die Lauftiefe angeht, da hilft nur Zählen: Auswerfen, Bügel zu, und Sekunden zählen. Wie man dann weiß in welcher Tiefe man fischt? Austesten, im Prinzip so wie es Sea-Trout beschrieben hat.  Bei unbekannten Bombarden ist es immer gut, wenn man an einer Stelle die Tiefe kennt und so ermitteln kann, wie viel Meter/Sekunde die Montage sinkt. Dann kann man ganz gut abschätzen wie tief die Montage laufen wird.

Neben dem Gewicht ist das Sinkverhalten entscheidend. Es gibt steil absinkende, schräg absinkende oder horizontal laufende Bombarden. Dies ist auch ausschlaggebend für das Verhalten der Montage bei Schlepppausen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*

Am FoPu mag das ja noch funktionieren, aber an der Ostsee kommt noch der Faktor Strömung hinzu. Und der ist manchmal ganz schön gravierend. Mit dem zusätzlichen Druck ist der Spiro/Bombarde dann überall, nur nich da wo man ihn/sie vermutet.


----------



## Seeringler (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwimmender Sbirolino*

Dort fischst Du den doch eh nur im oberen Bereich auf Mefo und Hornhecht und direkt über Grund auf Dorsch, Wittling und co. Das wird man ja schnell raus haben.


----------

